# Aikido vs. Hapkido



## Nightingale (Sep 18, 2003)

I've heard these arts are very closely related... 

what are the similarities and differences?  what is the origin?


----------



## pknox (Sep 18, 2003)

Supposedly both of the founders studied with the same jujutsu master, Sakeda (sp?).  Both have an extensive array of joint manipulations as a result, which leads to similarity in some techniques.  As for differences, Hapkido adds a great deal of kicks and punches, similar to those found in TKD, and they are emphasized more than the atemi (strikes) in Aikido, which while they exist, are often de-emphasized.  In a good Hapkido school, there will also be a highly developed ground grappling program as well.  Also, and this is a generalization, Aikido is more often positioned as a "purely defensive art" (i.e. an Aikidoka waits for his opponent to attack), but in Hapkido, initiating an attack is quite possible.  In general this is true, but there are stylistic differences in each art, so some schools of Hapkido may be more "Aikido-like", and some schools of Aikido may look more like Hapkido.  Both are excellent arts that a well-trained practitioner can use to fight in all ranges.


----------



## kroh (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey there...

Aikido was founded in Japan and finally codified in the late 1940's by a guy named Morihei Ueshiba.  Osensei (great teacher) as he is called by aikidoka was a student of the Daito Ryu (great sword school)  Aikijujutsu (energy blending soft technique) system.  

Aikido is the spiritualized form of martial ats which takes its syllabus from daito ryu however it prepares the student for defense against an attack rather than initiating one.  Even though the techniques and system itself are often in dispute by many, The daito ryu was formulated for military useand as such is more agressive and distructive in nature.

Hapkido was founded sometime during the 1950's or so by Choi Yong Sul of Korea.  This martial art is based on Daito Ryu as well and also has some indiginous Korean tehcniques as  well.   Hapkido is the Korean translation of the same words that Aikido are in Japnese (they mean universal harmony, to work with energy, etc, etc,....many translations)

 Hope this helps...

Also ...A friend of mine is the senior instructor At Brown University in Rhode Island
http://www.jayson.org/hapkido/ 

http://www.hapkido-info.net/html/hapkido_home_com.html 

http://www.budojo.com/ 

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 18, 2003)

As a side-note...there is a *great* deal of controversy surrounding Choi's training with Takeda sensei.  Choi had an interview regarding his Daito ryu training and much of it was  found to be untrue.

As far as ledger records go regarding attendees of Takeda sensei's seminars...it seems that Choi may have attended a seminar of Takeda sensei, but was never a personal student as Choi claimed.

This topic is very up in the air...so as far as the story of Choi being a senior student of Takeda sensei, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## pknox (Sep 18, 2003)

I've heard about the controversy regarding Hapkido's history as well.  The styles do, however, have many similar techniques in terms of joint manipulations.  Is it possible that they have a common lineage that existed prior to Daito-Ryu, which would help explain some of the similarities?  Unfortunately I don't know enough about Daito-Ryu's history, but it seems plausible.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2057


----------

